# Cute dog paintings to brighten your day



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Have any of you seen the paintings of Lee Ann Shepard? She does all breeds and often brings out their playful qualities.












































Here's a link to a website if you want to see more:
http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/lee-ann-shepard.html


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That did brighten my day  I love the last one!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, I love the bulldogs on the beach!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. The site was wonderful.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, I want to paint like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, I want to paint like that!!!!!!!!!!


I want a painting OF my dog like that


----------

